# [SOLVED] Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem



## campsoup1988 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a Westell E90-610030-06 modem that came with my Bellsouth Fastacess DSL Ultra service. I bought a Linksys wireless WRH54G router. I need help trying to set up the Linksys wireless router to get the DSL connection from the Westell modem. I had managed to get the get it working after a few months of frustration a few months ago. Unfortunately I just accidentally reset the settings of the Linksys router to the factory default settings, and I need some advice on which settings I need to correct. I think I got the WLAN re-setup in that all my computers could connect to the wireless network and file sharing works, but I cant access the web through the wireless router.

Thank You,

Campsoup1988


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem*

You need to move the base address of the Linksys to other than 192.168.1.1, which is the same subnet that your Westell uses.

I recommend 192.168.2.1, and make sure you change the DHCP server pool start address as well.


----------



## campsoup1988 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem*



johnwill said:


> You need to move the base address of the Linksys to other than 192.168.1.1, which is the same subnet that your Westell uses.
> 
> I recommend 192.168.2.1, and make sure you change the DHCP server pool start address as well.


Thank you for your advice, but I need some clarification. Im using Linksys's internet explorer based interface to edit the settings, and I am having some trouble trying to find where to set those settings.

I found on the basic setup page a field called local IP address, which I thought you meant by base address which was set to 192.168.1.1, which I changed like you suggested, but then I couldn't get to linksys settings at either the original IP or the new IP anymore, so I reset it back to factory settings again and reset up the server so atleast have access to file sharing.

I cant seem to find a field called either base address or DHCP server pool start address, but I did find DHCP.

Thanks for your advice,

CampSoup1988


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem*

You need to change the address you found, and on the same page, change the DHCP base address to 192.168.2.x as well.

Once you do this, you MUST power cycle the router, and reboot the machine, and it should be connected to the router again. Obviously, you will have to use the new base address to connect, 192.168.2.1, since that's what we changed.


----------



## campsoup1988 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem*



johnwill said:


> You need to change the address you found, and on the same page, change the DHCP base address to 192.168.2.x as well.
> 
> Once you do this, you MUST power cycle the router, and reboot the machine, and it should be connected to the router again. Obviously, you will have to use the new base address to connect, 192.168.2.1, since that's what we changed.


ok, I dont know if im just overlooking where I would change the DHCP base address, so Ill give you screenshots of the form.


----------



## L1Technician (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem*

If the Westell modem and Linksys router is the same IP address change the Linksys IP address to 192.168.10.1 and after successfully changing the IP address turn off the router for 3 minutes. After 3 minutes turn on the router and log-in to your new IP address and configure the Internet configuration for your ISP.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem*

Change the local IP address to 192.168.2.1, and restart the router.


----------



## campsoup1988 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Linking Linksys wireless router with a Westell modem*

Thank you everyone!

I got the networking fixed!

I did not need to change the DHCP base address afterall!

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What did you do?


----------

